# Illinois Trophy Deer Club



## multidigits (Mar 11, 2005)

Super oppurtunity for a real trophy deer club. this property has produced B & C bucks before and will again. 100% draw on Gun Tags during all the shotgun seasons and ML season.

Here's one of the bucks taken recently from the lease:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The property is 610 acres of river frontage, and cropland and wood lots. Funnels and points make it a hunters paradise:






Members have all year rights on all open season game and waterfowl if desired. Turkeys are plentiful and deer numbers are high. There's a clubhouse to use while on your hunt. Hunt all season, everyday for the yearly dues.
Price is $1500 per man, limited to 6 members. We have 5 slots left so you need to hurry if your interested in this trophy hot spot.

email me for more info: conelydt@bbtel.com


----------



## foxdawg (Mar 11, 2005)

*trophy club*

whta part of the state is the club? any restrictions as far as size? thanks!


----------



## muzzyman (Mar 11, 2005)

what county????


----------



## NUTT (Mar 12, 2005)

> Price is $1500 per man, *limited to 6 members. We * have 5 slots left so you need to hurry if your interested in this trophy hot spot.


If limited to six but you say you have 5 slots left how many are hunting. Interested but need some details.........nUTT


----------



## multidigits (Mar 13, 2005)

We currently have 4 memberships left. Two are filled.

The lease is in Wabash Co. near Allendale, south of my other club near St. Francisville. We killed 2 B & C bucks from there last year out of 8 hunters. This lease shows the same potential. 

We'll restrict the buck harvest to 140 or above. everyone will should have reseasonable chance at that or better if they put their time in. This property is awesome and laid out prefect for hunting. 

Email me if your interested. Won't last long: conelydt@bbtel.com


----------



## multidigits (Mar 22, 2005)

2 more spots available


----------

